# vahc auction nov.13



## misl (May 1, 2010)

just a note regarding the auction, its the sellers that we would like to preregister so we have some idea on how much and who is coming. Buyers dont need to preregister you can register that morning. You can also buy a club membership that day. we are hoping for a good turnout this year, a lot of people have worked hard to make it possible, so it should be a good auction. PHil from the seattle club is coming up to help out as auctioneer, 

regarding the location , we always hear about having a more central location , but we have people from as far away as vancouver island coming so , where is central? we have a great large venue at a reasonable price with table chairs and kitchen included . We are always open for suggestions though , so please forward your ideas to the club.

hope to see you all there this year,
best regards misl.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

For the lower mainland, I would consider any place within walking distance of the skytrain to be central. Failing that, vancouver, burnaby, or new westminster.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> For the lower mainland, I would consider any place within walking distance of the skytrain to be central. Failing that, vancouver, burnaby, or new westminster.


Parking is very important too.
Most seller will probably drive there with their stuff.

It's difficult to find parking around skytrain stations (at least in Vancouver, I dunno about Burnaby and beyond).


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Is it going to be all jumbled of sales again this year, or will it partitioned out so certain things are sold in a group together. (sw stuff one category, fw fish in another, equipment in another, etc.) That way people dont have to stay all day if they dont have the time, than they could just pop in and buy what they might want and be able to do whatever else needs doing.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Just wondering if there is a list of sellers. I've never been before, so that would give me an idea what to expect and make a list of things to look for. Thanx


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

There won't be a pre-auction list of sellers.. They are all hobbyists selling surplus gear, plants and fish; with some items donated to the club by dealers and aquarium supply companies to auction to raise funds for the club.
Every year the list of items for sale changes with what members are doing in the hobby.
It's a great opportunity to mingle with a lot of fishy people and maybe pick up your bargain of the year.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> it's a great opportunity to mingle with a lot of fishy people and maybe pick up your bargain of the year.


or win a Fluvall FX5!!!


----------

